# Gymbox Bank , what a bunch of ****s



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Cancelled my mebership in July which was agreed pay as you go , they have now taken another 3 months out and refusing to give it back because I cant find the canel slip.

I pay a month in advance , that was it, why take it out ?

Avoid this place , they are notorious for ripping people off which is why I opted for pay as you go yet they still **** me over

****ers, going down at lunchtime to sort it out


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

To much of this now mate good luck.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Milky said:


> To much of this now mate good luck.


i even have an email from then agreein it was pay as you go , i pay up front , i train.. yet they are trying to hit me for 3 months i havent been at the gym because they cant find a slip


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

They'll always try it on mate. I used to work for a gym as a sales manager, hated it!

Put up enough stink and cause a big enough scene and they'll sort it out.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I hate the way gyms are run now. Yet another reason I train at home. They tend to be just about making money rather than set up by someone who loves training and just wanted to help others train while making a bit of an income.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Go to your bank. And whenever you cancel something that comes out of your account, always cancel it with your bank afterwards.


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

morgan84 said:


> Go to your bank. And whenever you cancel something that comes out of your account, always cancel it with your bank afterwards.


how do you do that if theytake it from your card ?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

If it's Visa. Your bank can give you a number that you can call and raise a complaint.

My suggestion is to go to the bank and explained what happened.


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

Your bank will be able to claim the money back for you if it was visa.

But to be honest I'd never give anyone access to a recurring payment on a credit card as you are not covered by the rules of the direct debit guarantee that way. also the only way you'll be able to stop them doing it again now is to request a new card so the old number won't work.

If you have the email I'd print it out, take it in and cause a stink.

Good luck!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

BatemanLondon said:


> Cancelled my mebership in July which was agreed pay as you go , they have now taken another 3 months out and refusing to give it back because I cant find the canel slip.
> 
> I pay a month in advance , that was it, why take it out ?
> 
> ...


Not good to hear, will be trying to cancel my annual contract with them sometime in the next few months. Will certainly be cancelling the direct debit at the bank and then going in to speak to gymbox.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm a member of that place. I do it all with cash.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Gymbox??? Never heard of it, what is it?


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok, lets summarise , this it ... they pretty much ****ed me

Well , I had an agreement to "Pay as you go" with these guys , I told them I wouldnt be training with them anymore and cancelled any agreement at the begining of July when my payment came out (1st) , so thats 4 weeks notice. They send me an email last week saying it wasnt cancelled and I owe them 2 months because i cancelled it 1st of july , it has to be done calendar month so that now makes it 1st of August so I have to pay that as well , 1 day into august means I have to pay for that entire month. They already had julys so they took August aswell as September. This ****ed me off , ok take August but give me september back.. I went down and seen guy who said he will look to get me september back when i was sitting opposite him... then 3 hours later the pr**k send me the email below when i chase hime for a refund...

I now get this from Roger Morrad , Managager of Gymbox

*Afternoon,*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
The membership is now closed and therefore any details held with us for guarantee purposes are removed, neither party has a copy of the membership cancellation so there wont be any funds returned but we will close the accountat the end of this month without any additional notice periods.*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
Regards*Roger

robbing ****ing ****s, avoid these gyms... ****ers


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

BigBennyM said:


> Not good to hear, will be trying to cancel my annual contract with them sometime in the next few months. Will certainly be cancelling the direct debit at the bank and then going in to speak to gymbox.


make sure you didnt give them your card details, thats how they took my money


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Go to your bank now mate


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

BatemanLondon said:


> make sure you didnt give them your card details, thats how they took my money


No just my direct debit information which I can cancel at the bank.

Sorry to hear you got shafted by them, I actually think it's a good place in terms of facilities but things like this make you think again


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> Gymbox??? Never heard of it, what is it?


small chain of gyms in london


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Rich-B said:


> Gymbox??? Never heard of it, what is it?


Its a gym....


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Never heard about that Gym...


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

Good article on chargebacks here - http://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights/sale-of-goods/your-rights-when-paying-by-credit-card/chargeback-on-credit-and-debit-cards/

And here -http://www.ehow.co.uk/list_6302309_procedures-filing-visa-chargeback.html

Hope you get your money back off the theiving fckurs!

J


----------



## Random181 (Oct 4, 2009)

Go to your bank and inform them that this money was fraudulently taken from your account as im presuming on this pay as you go contract you did not agree to any greater than a 1 month cooling off period, the bank will more than likely try and take the money back, but be prepared for threatening letters threatening legal action...


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

pop down being as your still a member and borrow some weights that are roughly the same value as what they owe you. just an idea


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

This gets me nervous as i had a rolling monthly contract that i canceled in July, and i knew there was a months extra you had to pay so i canceled it then cos i was going to use it in August. Ill have to check my bank at the end of the month to make sure they didn't fúck me around... how can i cancel the direct debit to make 100% sure?


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Tell your bank to do an indemnity request, they should be able to take the money straight back out of the gyms account.

I did this with orange because they took 4k out of my bank! Long story...


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

m575 said:


> pop down being as your still a member and borrow some weights that are roughly the same value as what they owe you. just an idea


I have thought about doing this, and to be honest Gymbox is a Gym which thinks its a fight gym bit full of pricks that cant even hit a bag and the instructors are not any better. So it could be an option


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

Im in the same boat atm with DW Sports, signed for 6 month, cancelled @ 6 month, with cancel slip etc.

3 week later I get a none payment letter, that has already been passed onto Arc collection agency, who now phone me on a weekly basis enquiring about it. Ive send them all the details including the cancellation slip from my side twice now, and still they keep phoning.

They arnt getting another penny from me!

Utter Cnuts!


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

DaveW said:


> Im in the same boat atm with DW Sports, signed for 6 month, cancelled @ 6 month, with cancel slip etc.
> 
> 3 week later I get a none payment letter, that has already been passed onto Arc collection agency, who now phone me on a weekly basis enquiring about it. Ive send them all the details including the cancellation slip from my side twice now, and still they keep phoning.
> 
> ...


if they turn up then say they tried to force there way in. I think you know what I am sugesting.

2 dudes turned up at my house once to get money for an unpaid parking ticket, I remember them locking themselves in there van until the police came to rescue them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

Hahaha 

Ive moved house recently anyway, like I say Ive done all I can my side. Luckily enough one of my mates wifes works for citizens advice and she says I have done all I can do, just keep track of the calls etc.

Its more of an annoyance than anything


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Do any corespondence by email so that u have a papertrail as it would be. Then if they try anything u can show what was said and when rather than he said she said

Good luck tho cnuts


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

I went down to see the little pr**k yesterday to sort it, couldnt keep eye contact with me.

He said he would call his boss and get me a refund for the 70 they took for september, should be sorted in an hour he says.. so I leave and then receive this email.



> Afternoon,
> 
> The membership is now closed and therefore any details held with us for guarantee purposes are removed, neither party has a copy of the membership cancellation so there wont be any funds returned but we will close the accountat the end of this month without any additional notice periods.
> 
> ...


I then reply with



> so , I dont get september back ? please explain why


Nothing , the gutless little **** isnt going to come back with anymore


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

oh and this is the first email I sent them back in January



> Hi Chris
> 
> My train will get in to cannon street for 6:48 am so I will be with you by 7 am.
> 
> ...


what more can I say , ****ing rip off


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Are you talking about the westfield branch because I live locally and heard it's the best gym around?...


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Bank mate, in the City , and the best gym around is local to me in Crayford, Kent lol hence why i jogged Gymbox on


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

still nothing ...


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Depressed said:


> Are you talking about the westfield branch because I live locally and heard it's the best gym around?...


Best personal trainers in the business there mate 

Dude you signed a contract and knowing gymbox you had a month cancellation notice, pretty common with any contract to be fair


----------

